# New ogryns/bullgryns- are they any use?



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

First of all: I find it rather odd that these two choices exist. From what I've seen, it seems to me that bullgryns can do everything better than ogryns and are not that much more expensive. They both specialise in protecting your units, being able to withstand more hits and charging in melee with brute strenght. Bullgryns are simply better in all this, so I don't really see any point in taking ogryns.

Do you think that there are some viable tactics concerning these two units? In any way I am very sceptic. It seems to me, that taking melee specialized units in guard isn't a very good idea. Any serious close combat oriented unit from other races, will simply wipe the floor with them and there goes a unit that could be replaced with a Leman Russ that has much more firepower. 

Any opinions? Do you think there could be some use for them? With Priests maybe?

Edit:
In my gaming group we found a use for them, which could be quite fun: you put bullgryns in front of a Leman Russ with camo and if I got the rules correctly, it should give the Leman Russ a 3+ cover in the open.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Personally no I don't see any use for them. Not bad models though. 

It's just blob guard seem to do everything better for cheaper and are scoring. Especially now with Priests and divination, blob guards are serious meatgrinders in close combat provided you have the bodies behind them.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

they seem too expensive but I like the challenge of finding a use for them, I'm thinking going basilisk heavy to bomb the whole board while having a very tiny army hidden from your opponents guns, if they get to close they will be facing a small but powerful force to deal with up close and personal, maybe use vendettas to fly around killing other stuff

so basically 3 basilisks to punish the board 2-3 vendettas to hunt down stuff then your foot sloggers heavily concentrated with lots of bullgryns, maybe more than 3 basilisks

no idea if this would work but its an idea


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

you can also use the vendettas to drop 3 man bullgryn squads behind enemy lines, or just keep some special weapon squads in your vendettas you can drop off mass flame attacks to take out infantry or keep them as scoring units you can put down later in the game


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I know somebody who runs a massive blob of Bullgryns with mixed weapons, a priest, Yarrick, and an allied Inquisitor with various grenades. Makes for a pretty tough unit in melee, certainly. I wasn't paying attention to his list, but I think the Inquisitor also has the Liber Heresius for Infiltrate (among other things).

You could also... stand them at the front of an ADL so that your guard blob behind them get 3+ without having to go to ground or anything (and have a nice assault deterrent there at the line)? The camo netting trick (or a pyker with Shrouding) would also do the trick, probably.

I'd mostly be inclined to bring more guns, I think. Still, the fact that the shield gives better cover to people behind them makes me aaalmost want to try them out. And T5 S7 5+ invuln on brute shield boys isn't half bad either--or wouldn't be in a meta that was slightly less shooty and had fewer Wave Serpents.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know about tactics. but I love the models. If you are going competitive they are probably not your best bet for typical guard lists. Seems pretty niche in terms of use, but looks like fun.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Camo Netting is +1 to cover and a Slab Shield is +1 to cover, how do you come to a 3+ save in the open for your Basilisks behind Bullgryns @Keen4e?

Rad Grenades from an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor would be perfect with O/Bullgryns. -1 Toughness first turn of combat for you opponent, lots of wounds waiting to happen with a S5 unit. I pair them with Power Axes in my Guard blob for much joy (er, well, a slightly better CC presence). By the way Mossy, the Liber Heresius can grant Scout not Infiltrate. A minor semantic, but one that changes the potential deployment dramatically.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Camo Netting is +1 to cover and a Slab Shield is +1 to cover, how do you come to a 3+ save in the open for your Basilisks behind Bullgryns?


Bullgryns themselves give a 5+ for shooting through a unit. +2 from the modifers you say, 3+ cover. It works well until the Bullgryns die, which is unfortunately not exactly unlikely.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Totally forgot about the 5+ of being obscured, it comes up so rarely in my games. Thanks k:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Does the basilisks benefit from the ogryn's slabshield?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> Does the basilisks benefit from the ogryn's slabshield?


Any target, friend or foe, partially obscured by at least one model with a Slabshield gets the same +1 bonus to their cover save.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Okey! Did't now about that special rule for slabshields only. Thought it was a regular +1 cover.


----------

